# Toilet flange not connected to floor



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's under it? Slab floor?
See all those empty holes? That's where it was suppost to be screwed down.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to raise it with an extension and also attach to the floor to keep it from moving and possibly breaking the DWV from the Closet Flange.

If you use a No Wax Ring, then you can get away with not having to use the extra ring on the flange. Without the flange attached to the floor, the toilet is always going to move, regardless of the screws holding it to the flange.


----------



## Chrisathome (Oct 11, 2015)

Personally I would set the toilet flange slots at the right location, make sure the drain is taped completely shut, than fill in the void underneath with a concrete slurry. Keep the toilet flange slots clear so you can still use the flange. once the concrete is at the the right level put in tapcons through the holes and let the concrete dry, it'll be completely solid. Just remember keep the concrete out of the drain and get the concrete out of the keyslot holes when finished.


----------



## rookie350z (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, there is slab underneath. I just watched this video which might help in my case.


----------



## rookie350z (Feb 4, 2016)

It is all empty space. Think like a 6-7" inch hole covering almost the entire width of the metal flange say 6 inch deep with a drain in the center. Not sure why someone did it this way. It looks like a pipe inside a pipe as the sides of the bigger hole seem smooth if I look with a flash light.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If pouring grout into the gap is not a good option---a flat steel repair flange might work.
They have tabs with holes that are wide enough to anchor into the tile beyond the gap.

I would try to pour a cement grout first---see post #4--chrisathome offered a good solution.


----------



## rookie350z (Feb 4, 2016)

Follow up, so I should put some sort cement slurry through the holes in the flange and put screws in there till everything is set? Wouldn't it be hard to remove it at later time? Any brand product that I should look ok? Sorry I am totally new to all this. Thanks in advance.

We are planning to change tiles in this bathroom and I was thinking I should take out the existing flange and see what is down there and then fill it. And then put new flange and drive in screws into newly filled concrete. Do I need to worry about new concrete around the drain or just dump making sure nothing goes into drain and make it all nice level.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That flange is glued into an elbow--so removing it might mean breaking up the concrete in order to change the elbow---that is a lot of work that is not needed until you have exhausted all remedies---

look in the concrete section of your local store---you will find 'grout' which is a cement product without stones--you mix it to a pour-able consistency and work that into the gap---then clear out the slots and insert screws---


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I've used hydraulic cement before and it worked good. It dries very fast as well. And it can be poured


----------



## rookie350z (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------

